# Maine Coon babies settled in and a pic my raggie boy :)



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Just wanted to share some pics of my babies now very settled in.
The big Maine Coon is my big girl called Tori. She is their surrogate mummy now lol She keeps them very clean and Azure even demands to be groomed now by shouting at her! I have also added one on the end of one of my other cats - My seal bicolour ragdoll called Tiko. He was feeling left out when the photo session was going on. Sorry for some of the poor quality of the pics

Aslan killing his sister! 










Tori and Aslan - Aslan looks a bit funny because he has just been groomed to death by Tori



















Azure fast asleep










Just one to show how settled they are! (and how big Tori is lol)










And last but not least Tiko


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures. tiko looks like my jack


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: Im glad your two were'nt gotten at by the whisker muncher :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

What a beautiful bunch of fluffy-bums! :thumbup:


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for the comments!
DB Aslan has some half whiskers, which I think look even funnier than no whiskers. They feel really spikey as well!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Abcynthia said:


> Thank you for the comments!
> DB Aslan has some half whiskers, which I think look even funnier than no whiskers. They feel really spikey as well!


It must have been there other brother then Tango's have nearly all been chewed off :lol: they are slowly growing again :thumbup: although probably grow quicker if he would stop bouncing around like a rubber ball  :lol:


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks again for comments.
I just want to add Tori does look evil in the pics and she looks evil in the flesh lol, but funny enough she is the biggest soppiest cat there is! Spends most her time wanting cuddles with me or the other cats.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They are so gorgeous..what a lovely cat family


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures :thumbup: All of your cats are gorgeous. I love your kitty cushion too


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you!

I have another cushion, which I was bought for my birthday - It is the quote by Hemingway - "One cat just leads to another" lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous fluffy furbabies :thumbup:.They look so happy and settled.I do love Tico  Reminds me of someone sitting on my computer table trying to type their own reply


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovely piccis'! gorgeous cats! :laugh:


----------

